# Mounting OSX Drive on Linux on LAN



## joelb1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi,  I'm running an old P2 400mhz with SuSE linux 8.0 as a firewall and web server (no hate mail please-GRIN) Behind that firewall I run a 450 Mhz G4 OS 10.2.n.  The Mac has 2 drives one named Media, which I wish to share with my linux box, so I can get to its files from outside the firewall. (specifically to stream music to listen to at work.)  

I'm poor right now, so I can't afford the cheap solution of just buying a second drive  for the linux box, so....

Any ideas on how to accomplish this.

I do have samba up and running, so I can ssh into the linux box, and then ssh from it to the Mac, and navigate to the directory I want to access, but that does't really allow for the easy file access I'm looking for.

thanks in advance,

Joelb


----------



## dgh.fish (Jan 23, 2003)

An SSH tunnel (port forwarding) may be the answer. It depends a bit on what OS you're using at work. As far as I know, Samba can be tunneled. These links may help:-

http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/system/security/ssh/tunnel.shtml
http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/wireless/2001/02/23/wep.html
http://realprogrammers.com/hack/SSH/tunneling.html

The last one should be of particular use to you. NFS can also be tunneled in this way, but I've found the MacOSX implementation to be troublesome to say the least.

Hope this helps


----------



## itsasony (Feb 14, 2003)

Bravo on the Suse 8 firewall.  Tell me, how many desktops do you have on the inside network (1-1,000) ?  Is it stable?


----------



## emilles (Mar 15, 2003)

You could share the mac drives using NFS.  Then setup NFS mount points on the Linux box.  This would allow seamless access to the files from the Linux box.

To setup NFS exports, you can use the NetInfo Manager or the helper application NFSManager (recommended for first timers).  Then edit the mount table (probably /etc/fstab) on the Linux machine.

This is what I do, and it works pretty well.  Although there are some caveats if you shutdown and restart your Mac often.


----------

